# DIY Idaho black bear hunt



## rockymountainelk

I got the itch to go on a black bear hunt and from what i have found so far it looks like Idaho is my best bet for a DIY bear hunt at a reasonable price (correct)???

Just looking to see if anyone here has been on a DIY bear hunt in Idaho and what tips/tricks you would be willing to share. Areas?? Spring Vs Summer Vs Fall?? Difficulty?? I am open to both Archery and Rifle options but am thinking Rifle would be prefered. 

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Nambaster

The farther north you go the better it gets... I would recommend hunting the reduced price locations. Fortunately with Idaho you can hunt both spring and fall. I would also recommend hunting the spring and then if you don't get one (or 2) to go back in the fall.


----------



## SidVicious

I did it last year, and although I did not tag one, I had a great time and would recommend it. Having never hunted bears, I made a lot of mistakes, but it was a great learning experience. I would go in the spring. Like was stated before, you can hunt both, so if you don't get one in the spring, do in the fall. Decide beforehand how you will hunt, bait or spot and stalk. If you bait, make sure you have your bases covered as far as legalities. If you get a good bait stand, you can be very successful up there. Especially in the spring. Bears seem to come out of the dens in mid to end of May. I'd shoot for around there. Idaho has a lot to offer as far as hunting goes. You will have a great time.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I don't know if I would shy away from the one bear areas. They can hold bigger bears and better spot and stalk opportunities. A lot of the two bear areas with require horses to get into areas where the bears are not.

This will help http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/ifwis/huntplanner/huntplanner.aspx. It is nice, because you select the unit and it will show you the harvest statistics.

Unit 6/7 near the town of Avery along the St. Joe River would be a good place, just follow the snow line up, the bears will be looking to eat some winter kill / shrubs.

Unit 10/12 is a real good place, but you will need horses to access the better areas. Along US 12 will be hunted heavily. Not really much spot and stalk around the lochsa river, but it is a good spot to bait.

Unit 17 Talking to the folks up there last year. The north or east fork of Moose Creek would be a good place to go, but you'll need horses. South of Hoodoo Lake would be another good spot to go.

Unit 20A you can access through the town of Warren, Id and take the road along the south fork of the Salmon. the south fork of the Salmon will have bears. I would take a chainsaw or saw, because there is a lot of dead fall through the past of Warren.

The Salmon Zone can be hunted through a jet boat or on horses. There is some access, but very little.

A lot of the two bear areas have difficult access and the access they have gets hunted pretty well.

Unit 19A or Unit 1 would be areas I would consider with a one bear tag.

19A doesn't get hunted for bear that often, but I saw a lot of sign especially along the china creek area last year. I also missed a big black bear there last year.

Unit 1 is just a special place. No baiting here, because of Grizz. Priest Lake is chalk full of black bears.

I would look at harvest reports and call the rangers. It shouldn't be a problem finding bears in Idaho in most of the units bordering and in the wilderness areas. Especially from the middle fork north.


----------



## longbow

Unit 16. Find a road called Polar Creek on the north side of the road going up the Lochsa river. There's lots of closed roads to walk so you don't have any road hunters, hounds or baiters. We've killed a bunch of bears out of there in the past. I don't hunt bears anymore so you can call the place you own if you want.


----------



## rockymountainelk

Thanks for all the info.... So this hunt will consist of me and my brother. Two good horses, and about 4-6 days the last week of may (this is what is available) we are looking to set up a base camp and ride the horses in from there in the mornings. Considering that we will be pulling a horse trailer we need decent roads to get to base camp. With this info what areas would you guys be looking at?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

PM Sent


----------



## skylax17

Are you looking to go this Spring? I'm trying to find someone to go with, not too keen on hiking out by myself smelling like bacon...If anyone wants to come let me know and we can work it out!


----------



## rockymountainelk

Anyone ever been back into the meyers cove are on unit 27? Just wondering if I am crazy to think I can get a horse trailer in that far.


----------



## Billwantsabear1091

rockymountainelk said:


> Thanks for all the info.... So this hunt will consist of me and my brother. Two good horses, and about 4-6 days the last week of may (this is what is available) we are looking to set up a base camp and ride the horses in from there in the mornings. Considering that we will be pulling a horse trailer we need decent roads to get to base camp. With this info what areas would you guys be looking at?


Are you still on this form? How did the hunt go?


----------



## cdbright

Diff state, but i am doing a black bear hunt w the wife up in North Minnesota this Sept. It is by my home town and they are EVERYWHERE so it should be a 1-2 day unt hahahaha , they pulled a 500lb black out of the corn field last year at the same place so i hope to being back a big rug or 2


----------

